# Spencer Lake Wildlife Area



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

For the second time this season I went to Spencer Lake Wildlife Area (Medina county) yesterday. I didn't see a single deer, and the only sign I found were a few tracks and a game trail. What I did see though was two groups of bird hunters and some guy using what looked like a metal detector, but I could hear it beeping 300 yards away. I could also hear loud fishermen on the lake, loud car stereos in the parking lot, and a half dozen critters meeting their untimely doom at the business end of a shotgun. 

I'm starting to think that any deer that is so dumb as to still be in the wildlife area is probably unsafe to consume. 

Anyone having any luck at Spencer this season? I'm moving on to other grounds...


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

On and off for the past 10 years I've tried Spencer for deer hunting and found it just doesn't work. In the same time I've done the same with Wellington and have been successful.


----------



## catfishvinny1030 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hunt there for squirrel quite often and have only ran into a handful of deer


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Why would the Deer be unsafe to consume? Do loud stero's some how corupt deer meat?

AFTER Oct 15th the metal detector guy will not be allowed there, Spencer will be closed to all activities other than Hunting and Fishing. So nothing you can do about him now.

What Birds were they hunting? Doves?

It's a small place and people seem to like to hang out there, once it get's colder and the 15th passes you should have more peace and quiet and a better chance. Until then nothing you can do.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> Why would the Deer be unsafe to consume? Do loud stero's some how corupt deer meat?


It's a joke - as in if a deer is so stupid as to hang around there with all those people, it's probably got some disease like CWD 

And I'm assuming they were hunting doves - they were walking fields without deeks or calls.

Thanks for the tips on Oct 15. Mr. Metal Detector was the only non-hunter/fisherman (I think), but regardless it was still crowded. If I still haven't filled my tag in late December I might try again, when Mother Nature has chased away most everyone else.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

spencer is WAY to small and to many people there to hunt it.. i went there for 5 years and never got even a single squirrel... went to a private farm and got them every day..

only things good to hunt there is dove, if the bother to plant dove crops..
stocked pheasants, when they do...
and depending on if the plow or plant the fields, groundhogs...


----------

